# Malec's GIGANTIC map!! Help required!



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

**** yeah, this shit is absoloutly bitching!

keep up the good work Komrade!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

City of arabia:











Aqua Dunya: Any website for this?











The Villa:











Healthcare City (could someone point out where this is?)











Biotech Research Park:











A good one of IMPZ


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

poor malec.
there is such a map already 

u can just make it higher res.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Ah shit!!! 

Ah well. Was thinking of actually making the original map 1.5 times bigger. That's a good enough size to get a good view of individual projects like business bay but also doesn't wreck the image too much. Of course then I'd have to copy all the nakheel masterplans onto the image to get them in better focus


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Visualy malecs map is a lot nicer.

the other one is realy cartoony and vauge.

Look at JXB!!! :rofl:


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

lol thanks for the name change


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

I prefer the old name - had a ring to it!


----------



## termi_nader (Mar 25, 2006)

yes, malec's map is a lot more ... professional.

how the heck do I upload pics on here anyway?


----------

